# Beginners follow this to the letter and youll have few to no issues



## RonnieB (Nov 21, 2020)

Starting your 1st grow? If so and if you can follow directions.  You'll have no or few issues. FIRST AND MOST IMPORTANT.  Dont start a grow without Ph Up/Down with the test kit for 20 bucks or less off Amazon. If you skip this, you may as well stop reading. Buy coco loco. Its pre buffered. Triple washed and has enough nutrients for 2-3 weeks. Buy Armor Si or RAW NPK Silica, a good fertilizer liquid or powder, cal-mag, growers recharge,  tribus all in one bacteria or their grow and bloom versions. Neptune's harvest 0-0-1,  40-57% humic acid i suggests raw NPK, house and gardens aminos,  house and gardens root Excelurator, sweet sticky from humbolts secret,  and golden tree. Get 1 gallon of luke warm water and add the silica, wait 15min and test your ph.  If its out of range use the correct up or down,stir well and wait another 15 and check the ph again. It should be in range. Then add correct amount of your nutrients, 3ml of cal mag, 1ml tribus, 1mn root Excelurator,  1ml aminos. 1/2 tsp of recharge, 1/8 tsp humic. 1ml golden tree. 4ml Neptune's harvest 0-0-1,  and stir well. Split that 1 gallon between all your plants for 2 weeks. No more than 4 plants or You'll need another gallon. Split that gallon equally between all 4 plants. Wait 3 days and repeat until the 3rd week. On week 3 if the plants are healthy and they should be. Up the recharge to 1tsp or half. Up the aminos to 2 or 3ml, powdered silca 1/4 tsp, 10ml of Neptune's harvest 0-0-1,  then 1ml of tribus. 1ml of root Excelurator , 2ml golden tree. Up the nutrients to recommend dosage for 1 gallon of water. Use 1 entire gallon for each plant and if growing in 5 gallon you want about 1 liter of run off. After you've watered them all pick up the container and feel how heavy it is and remember it. Wait 3 days and pick it up again and see how light it is. Then stick your index finger up to the middle joint into your coco loco or soil. If its damp when you pull it out. Do not water them, if dry. Mix your nutrients and repeat. If you do this correctly,  i can guarantee no yellowing ph or deficiency issues. I actually cut my cal mag down to 2ml per gallon instead of 3. The aminos and silica will help your plant repel stressful events if any should come up too. If growing in 3 gallon you want about half a liter of run off fee free to ask questions


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Nov 22, 2020)

wow thats a lot of additives.  And all this time, 25 years, indoor growing I didn't realize I have not been buying enough additives to prevent all grow issues.  Thank you for pointing out how much more important chemistry is to a perfect garden than enviroment, I have been so missing the boat on  this!

I only wish I had saw this 25 years ago, it could have saved me so much money from those dumb ass horticulture classes and just stupid mistakes I am still making, like not buying expensive name brand nutrients, or having a super complicated feeding regime.

I would go on but right now I have to get my ass to the hydro store to stock up on my new perfect grow products.  BTW, where do I get one of these ph test kits and are they easy to use?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2020)

My poor plants just got fed regular ole Fertilizers.
It does amaze me sometimes the shit ppl go thru to grow a weed.
Iive been growing Weed and Veggies for yrs all wrong i guess.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Nov 22, 2020)

Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send
Ten dollars to the Church of the Sacred Bleeding Heart of Jesus
Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California
And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio
And all my dreams would come true
So I did, the next week, I got a prayer for the girl
Well, you know what kind of buds she's got...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2020)

Good,,since you can get something outta the asshat,,how about praying for me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

I was feeding mine the new Human Growth Hormone, Super Grow and my plants started to show sex earlier than normal.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

I've done all ways of growing , and none were as easy as organic once I had the batch of Super Soil ready and then just add new cannabis soil amendments after each run.


----------



## HerbWatcher (Nov 22, 2020)

Hey if his recipe works for him, and he wants to direct new growers in what he thinks is the right direction. 
THAT'S COOL. 
Why don't you other clowns post your recipes. 
Even though I would like to check out that new Human growth hormone. For more than just plants.
That's a good one. 
Still LMFAO...........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

Home made soil Coots way
Water only during Veg
Teas weekly in flower
and done


only funning with him, he is loved and liked by all


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2020)

Herbwatcher
Everything in your post was cool but back off with the clown crap. Ronnie knows where jacking with him. Ronnie grows some pretty dank shit.
I assure you im no fking clown bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

What am I a Clown?


----------



## pute (Nov 22, 2020)

Thank you for your Input Ronnie.  A bit complicated for a total beginner but help for a new grower is always appreciated. 

@ *HerbWatcher, *we fool around a lot on here and are all friends.......probably not the best way to make friends by calling them clown and it sounded like you meant it!  Not cool and not a remark that will be well received by *somebody who rarely posts!*


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2020)

Ive messed with Herbwatcher before too. Here is a Blast from the past HW. Taking you back in time.


			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/nug-city.73606/post-983473


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 23, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> wow thats a lot of additives.  And all this time, 25 years, indoor growing I didn't realize I have not been buying enough additives to prevent all grow issues.  Thank you for pointing out how much more important chemistry is to a perfect garden than enviroment, I have been so missing the boat on  this!
> 
> I only wish I had saw this 25 years ago, it could have saved me so much money from those dumb ass horticulture classes and just stupid mistakes I am still making, like not buying expensive name brand nutrients, or having a super complicated feeding regime.
> 
> I would go on but right now I have to get my ass to the hydro store to stock up on my new perfect grow products.  BTW, where do I get one of these ph test kits and are they easy to use?


You can leave out the aminos,  root Excelurator, golden tree. That'll save you quite a bit. The ph kit on Amazon. Its just as accurate as those several hundred dollars probes. Here's the picture. Made by general hydroponic


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 23, 2020)

I had a few glasses of wine last night and I've been getting a to of emails from beginners. At the time I thought it was a good idea. It was only directed at beginners as well. Im just shocked at how many growers do not  check ph, don't use silica and pay no attention to root care


----------



## RonnieB (Nov 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Herbwatcher
> Everything in your post was cool but back off with the clown crap. Ronnie knows where jacking with him. Ronnie grows some pretty dank shit.
> I assure you im no fking clown bro.


I humbly apologize for starting any negative feelings or stepped on any toes. On a different note my gorilla glue pheno is going crazy putting on monster colas


----------



## pute (Nov 23, 2020)

Sweet Pictures Ronnie.  You did nothing wrong.  Appreciate you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2020)

You did nothing wrong brother Ronnie. We were messing with ya and Herbwatcher took it wrong and said some things that wasn't called for. Its all good bro. You keep doing what your doing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2020)

Ron, in no way was anyone trying to offend you
Looks like you grow some good weed
Wish we could twist a few


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 23, 2020)

remember kids, keep your eye on the ball


----------



## sharonp (Nov 24, 2020)

It was for beginners. I bought a couple of items to use in my next grow. Whatever he is doing it is working. I appreciate the help.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Nov 24, 2020)

Damn Ronnie,  don't pull anyone's chain here, unless you want their secret admirer to take up their cause.  I think herbwatcher might have a crush on you lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Cannagrammy (Nov 24, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> What am I a Clown?


Well,  I think everyone knows YOU are, lol

Jk jk, hugs!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2020)

He is one ugly fking clown.


----------



## InPain (Jan 19, 2021)

Here is my 4th gro almost there these pics are end of week 6. The tent was week six of veg.  All organic spent about 40 on nutes and another 50 on castings. I use all kinds of shit in my teas I feed them. Bee Pollen, alfalfa meal, seaweed bliss, banana teas and use either chicken manure or jobes organic for flowers and blooms as my main ingredient with castings. I also add molasses and different honeys to my teas. I also topdress week before I flip with two tbsps of bonemeal. Week 3 and 5 I add one tbsp of happy frog via topdress again. Week 3 and 6 one tsp of lagenbrite spelling not sure for k. Seems to be working quite well and have had tons of compliments. 9


----------

